# How often do you bath your Tegu?



## Turbine (Jun 5, 2009)

Just like the title says, I would like to know how often everyone baths their Tegus

Thank you


Turbine


----------



## TehPenguin (Jun 5, 2009)

Once daily after his feeding. He poops 95% of the time in the tub, meaning less to clean up in his cage.


----------



## kethry (Jun 5, 2009)

i give my tegu a bath everyother day.


----------



## 31drew31 (Jun 5, 2009)

Practically never. Never had a problem with shedding as I keep his hides moist and his enclosure around 70% and mist the enclosure every day when hes sheddding. Seems to work fine for me.


----------



## The captain (Jun 6, 2009)

Kind of sparadically. I would say 3 times a week. If my room doesnt smell awful that means he isnt pooping :grno lol
So i give him a bath and then i get to clean up the tub. 

I swear for a juvi he craps like a horse.


----------

